# Dell Dimension 9100 PSU UPGRADE



## Zipie (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering if someone can help me??

I have a Dell Dimension 9100 and bought a 8800 GTX card for it. I want to replace the psu in my case but not sure whitch one to buy...? don't want to buy the wrong one and blow up my motherboard...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF. 

From what I can tell that system takes a standard ATX power supply. With the 8800 you need to be looking at a quality 650w or better PSU.

Antec trio Series, Thermaltake Toughpower, any Seasonic, OCZ GameXtreme, Cooler Master I-Green series only. 
http://www.provantage.com/YANTS02L.htm


----------



## Zipie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Matt, this looks Promising : D

Just one Q though, if I make a clean swap the difference in power is not going to affect my motherboard or anything else... too much power or something like that (BLOW MY PC TO BITS) LOL


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Zipie said:


> Thanks Matt, this looks Promising : D
> 
> Just one Q though, if I make a clean swap the difference in power is not going to affect my motherboard or anything else... too much power or something like that (BLOW MY PC TO BITS) LOL


:laugh: No I think we can safely say that won't happen. You're far better off having more power available than you need than to not have enough. 

Be careful not to disturb the CPU heatsink when you replace the power supply. If you do you'll need to remove the heatsink, clean off the old thermal paste or pad and apply some fresh thermal compound. You'll find a link to the instuctions in my signature if needed. I recommend Arctic Silver. 

Post back with any questions or concerns.:wave:


----------



## Zipie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks again... now i just need to find one that will fit... :4-dontkno


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

mattlock138 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF.
> 
> From what I can tell that system takes a standard ATX power supply. With the 8800 you need to be looking at a quality 650w or better PSU.
> 
> ...





Zipie said:


> Thanks again... now i just need to find one that will fit... :4-dontkno


The one I linked to should fit without a problem. I did a search for replacement power supplies for the 9100 and found that it takes a standard sized ATX PSU.


----------

